# August Photography Challenge



## Wybren (Aug 2, 2011)

The theme for August is

Light




Rules:​ 


- only two photographs per participant
- all photographs entered must be owned and have been taken by the member posting
- do not use photographs already posted around the site
- entries close and voting begins at midnight GMT on the 27th of the month
- the winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
- all Chrons members welcome to enter
- *all Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)*
Please keep this forum only for the entries, for discussions head here http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/foru...graphy-challenge-discussions.html#post1519598


----------



## StormFeather (Aug 6, 2011)

​My first offering for the month, taken last week on holiday:


----------



## LittleMissy (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok, here's this month's first photo from me : -


----------



## Talysia (Aug 7, 2011)

My first entry this month:


----------



## Mouse (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## LittleMissy (Aug 8, 2011)

And my second entry: -


----------



## Perpetual Man (Aug 8, 2011)

Lunar Light






[/IMG]


----------



## Perpetual Man (Aug 10, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## alchemist (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## mosaix (Aug 11, 2011)

My first entry for August:


----------



## mosaix (Aug 11, 2011)

My second entry for August:


----------



## Star Girl (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll give this challenge ago. 









The second is a still from my short film 'The Traveller'.


----------



## Allanon (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/66468316@N04/6050529582/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/66468316@N04/6049990069/

Couldnt figure out how to do it!!!


----------



## chrispenycate (Aug 18, 2011)

Thumbnails again from me, I'm afraid…


----------



## Erin99 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, these aren't my best (I'm hoping to enter a competition with my best versions of these), but they fit the theme, so why not...?

(Please click on the thumbnails.)


----------



## alchemist (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## HoopyFrood (Aug 21, 2011)

Was drinking Crabbies while sitting in the sun today.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

Glow flowers:


----------



## HoopyFrood (Aug 22, 2011)

Sunset over the river.


----------



## Glen (Aug 25, 2011)

*Australian Winter Rainbow*


----------



## StormFeather (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm afraid it's of a similar theme, but then I just love this time of day (and this one was taken from my bedroom window - I love where I live!!!)


----------



## Talysia (Aug 27, 2011)

My second entry - another shot of sunlight (or rather, the sun) on water.


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 28, 2011)

Entries are now closed and the poll is up: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/533166-august-photography-challenge-light-poll.html


----------



## Culhwch (Sep 1, 2011)

The poll is closed, and *Hoopy* takes out the August challenge!


----------

